# ASTM approved lighting



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Bidding 2400 sq ft residential addition/remodel .
> Spec sheet calls for ASTM approved lighting.
> Never heard of this ...any comments?


Did someone open the cans of worms ?? 

Jezz ., the last time i heard ASTM useally get me spec'ed for very large lighting project typically flood or spotlighting that about it. that is spec'ed in the sheet. 

Just dont tell me that one of the draftperson is little wonky on resdentail project ? 

Get more detail in writing in case those baka come up something crazy.,


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> Did someone open the cans of worms ??
> 
> Jezz ., the last time i heard ASTM useally get me spec'ed for very large lighting project typically flood or spotlighting that about it. that is spec'ed in the sheet.
> 
> ...


Yes the drawing has a spec in parenthesis that all lighting to be ASTM approved.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Yes the drawing has a spec in parenthesis that all lighting to be ASTM approved.


Ahh I see.,, I am assuming that they dont want cheap crappy lighting system in there. 

That something I dont see very often in residental side.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's probably a typo. I'd call the guy who wrote the specs and ask him if it should say UL and ask him to issue a correction. Actually it should say NRTL listed.


----------

